
Startups of 2016 - keesj
https://medium.com/@BetaList/startups-of-2016-4fdf08b1e2fa
======
keesj
Founder of BetaList here.

At the beginning of every year we look back at the startups we featured the
previous year and we have high hopes for the coming year. Many of the startups
we previously selected have done really well, including raising millions in
funding or getting acquired by big companies such as Apple.

I'd be curious to hear apart from the obvious well-known startups, which
startups the HN community expects to hear more from the coming year!
(Mentioning your own startup is fine, but please disclose so :)

~~~
sharemywin
I'm working on a marketplace for services. I'm trying a couple different areas
to see where I can get some traction. I'm also working on breaking this into
pieces into different Apis. For instance building away to send tasks and
notifications to a time tracking app on employees phones. As well as a service
that returns a list of local companies that will offer a commission for an
order.

~~~
keesj
What's the main pain point you're trying to solve and for whom?

~~~
sharemywin
marketing for new businesses. for example, bid2mow.com consumers post jobs and
new business compete for the work. I do the billing and take a cut. I also am
going to launch bid2flyer.com which is a little different angle business post
flyer delivery jobs and workers post how much of the job they'll take. but a
lot of the infrastructure is reusable. The tricky part is the supplier part.
I'm having a hard time finding a process to get them on board, cheaply.

~~~
keesj
Marketing isn't a problem though, it's a solution. If you can figure out what
exactly the problem is suppliers are having, then it's a matter of solving it.
This should make it much easier for you to find an affordable process to get
them onboard. Just my 2 cents!

